# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  میزان انتخاب رشته ی داروســـــــــــــــازی توسط رتبه های برتر امسال؟

## sajad8

سلام
فــــکر میکنید امسال رتبه های برتر زیر 2000 تجربی چقدر به داروسازی اقبال نشون دادند؟
به نظرتون نسبت به پارسال این علاقه افزایش یافته یا خیر؟
و اینکه  چون امسال رتبه ها هم شوک اور بود ایا مثلا انتخاب ها هم عجیب خواهد بود؟؟
متشکر :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## arasre

با توجه به اینکه ظرفیت ها کاهش یافته(البته با احتساب سهمیه سپاه افزایش یافته) من میگم رتبه های ۳۰۰۰ تا ۶۰۰۰ کشوری روی دارو سازی بسیار حساب باز می کنند.د مورد رتبه های زیر ۲۰۰۰ هم همینطوره... اما نه زیاد.

----------


## sajad8

لطفا مشارکت کنید دوستان

----------


## zz.nnt

خدا کنه کسی دارو نخواد تا من قبول شم‌.نمیدونم چرا با اینکه رتبم تقریبا خوبه اما میترسم

----------


## iamshakh

> خدا کنه کسی دارو نخواد تا من قبول شم‌.نمیدونم چرا با اینکه رتبم تقریبا خوبه اما میترسم


رتبه و ترازتو بگو تا بت بگم کجا رو قطعا میاری.

----------


## sajad8

> رتبه و ترازتو بگو تا بت بگم کجا رو قطعا میاری.


برا منم بگو
من در منطقه ی دو در زیر گروه 2 که برای دارویه رتبم 2942 و ترازم 9328 هست

----------


## After4Ever

> با توجه به اینکه ظرفیت ها کاهش یافته(البته با احتساب سهمیه سپاه افزایش یافته) من میگم رتبه های ۳۰۰۰ تا ۶۰۰۰ کشوری روی دارو سازی بسیار حساب باز می کنند.د مورد رتبه های زیر ۲۰۰۰ هم همینطوره... اما نه زیاد.



ظرفیت روزانه زیاد شده

مقایسه دقیق ظرفیت های کنکور 95 با 94

----------


## After4Ever

> برا منم بگو
> من در منطقه ی دو در زیر گروه 2 که برای دارویه رتبم 2942 و ترازم 9328 هست


احتمال آزاد هستش

----------


## iamshakh

> برا منم بگو
> من در منطقه ی دو در زیر گروه 2 که برای دارویه رتبم 2942 و ترازم 9328 هست


میتونی به داروی دولتی امیدوار باشی.البته نه جاهای خیلی تاپ.
ازادم قطعا میاری.

----------


## After4Ever

> میتونی به داروی دولتی امیدوار باشی.البته نه جاهای خیلی تاپ.
> ازادم قطعا میاری.



با این رتبه فقط تعهدی میشه آورد


بهترین قبولی های گروه تجربی در رشته داروسازي- دکتري

----------


## zz.nnt

> رتبه و ترازتو بگو تا بت بگم کجا رو قطعا میاری.


رتبه زیرگروه۲   ۱۲۰۱   تراز زیرگروه۲ ۹۷۰۰
رتبه کل ۱۲۰۰ ترازکل ۹۹۵۱   منطقه۱

----------


## iamshakh

> رتبه زیرگروه۲   ۱۲۰۱   تراز زیرگروه۲ ۹۷۰۰
> رتبه کل ۱۲۰۰ ترازکل ۹۹۵۱   منطقه۱


عجیبه چرا اینقد رتبه زیرگروه 2 ت پایین شده؟! 
راستی به پزشکی علاقه نداری؟زیر ،روه یکت چن شد

----------


## zz.nnt

> عجیبه چرا اینقد رتبه زیرگروه 2 ت پایین شده؟! راستی به پزشکی علاقه نداری؟زیر ،روه یکت چن شد


۱۱۵۵

----------


## zz.nnt

> عجیبه چرا اینقد رتبه زیرگروه 2 ت پایین شده؟! 
> راستی به پزشکی علاقه نداری؟زیر ،روه یکت چن شد


من اصلا پزشکی نزدم چون هیچ علاقه ای نداشتم.ولی دارو ی همه شهرا رو زدم به اضافه ی دندون شهرای اطراف شهر خودم

----------


## iamshakh

دولتیی که فوق العاده شانست بالاس.میتونی شیراز بیرای حس میکنم.ازادم مگه عشقه تهران باشی بخای علوم دارو بزنی.ولی داروی بهشتی متاسفانه نمیاری.

----------


## Blackfire747

سلام دوستان
به نظرتون با زیرگروه ۲ ۵۴۹ و تراز ۹۷۲۴ منطقه ۳
داروی مشهد میارم؟
خودم هم بوم مشهدم.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان
> به نظرتون با زیرگروه ۲ ۵۴۹ و تراز ۹۷۲۴ منطقه ۳
> داروی مشهد میارم؟
> خودم هم بوم مشهدم.


رتبه منطقه 3 ؟؟ دور و بر 600 باشید آره میارید

----------


## zz.nnt

up

----------


## farnazm77

925 زیرگروه 2 
منطقه 3
بوم ساری و رشت 
داروشونو میارم؟

----------


## Rashidiali50

من 873زيرگروه 2 منطقه يك شدم،دارو تهران يا بهشتي شانس دارم؟دارو اصفهانم بعدش زدم،البته قبل اينا پزشكي البرز نيمسال اول و دومو زدم،كدومو ميارم؟

----------


## Last.Behi

> برا منم بگومن در منطقه ی دو در زیر گروه 2 که برای دارویه رتبم 2942 و ترازم 9328 هست


دولتی فک نکنم، البته همدان واردبیل وارومیه شاید،ازاد تهران فک نکنم ولی دامغان و..... چرا میاری.

----------


## rezagmi

> برا منم بگو
> من در منطقه ی دو در زیر گروه 2 که برای دارویه رتبم 2942 و ترازم 9328 هست


مثلا دارو کرمانشاه

----------


## parisammd

با رتبه کل 1200 و زیر گروه 2 1600 دارو میشه؟ترازم 9500

----------


## parisammd

منطقه یکم هستم

----------


## zz.nnt

up

----------

